# Guidance needed! Electrical Engineer NZQF and Job Possibilities



## Haroon Ashraf (Aug 23, 2021)

Greetings,

I hope this forum helps me in clearing my confusion regarding a few questions

1) I have undergrad in Mechatronics Engineering and MS in Electrical Engineering. Do I need to get my both degrees attested or only the terminal degree for immigration purposes?

2) WIll NZQF certified degree be valid for Australlia as well?

2) I have been running my own business for last 5 years, wherein I have had technical as well as managerial experience. Will this be considered as a job experience or not? Some people tell me self employment isn't counted as job experience. 

3) My forte is Internet of Things, embedded systems and sensor integration etc, which country Australlia or NZ will have more opportunities for me.

4) My wife also has MS degree in Mechatronics Engineering and we both have 9+ years experience (if we include my 5 year business experience).

Regards & Thanks in advance


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,

(1) Depends if your total EOI points score needs the additional bonus points on offer for meeting the requirements and criteria for an Absolute Skill Shortage occupation. If so you'll need both qualifications assessing (if they are not exempt from assessment) as you'll need the Bachelors specifically for that. If you don't need the extra points then don't add them as you have to provide evidence to support your claim for every point so if you claim for more than the required 160 (to get the EOI selected) then you are making more work for yourself, more costs and more time when unnecessary.
(2) No idea, you would have to ask the question in the AUS forum or research AUS Immigration rules as they are different that NZ.
(2) No 2 again...hmmm is this a test??? 😀
Unlikely as you won't have suitable managerial qualifications and where are you going to get that evidence from for the purposes of NZ Immigration ?
(3) Probably goes for pretty much all industries, but AUS will undoubtedly be better than NZ. It has a bigger economy, more people, more companies, niche industries are generally larger in AUS than NZ, more jobs available, higher salaries....goes without saying that there'd be more opportunities there. Doesn't mean it'll be easier to get a job or a visa for AUS though.
(4) A statement, not a question, however without one of you having a permanent skilled job offer in NZ and you claiming the points for such in the EOI you have little chance of migration to NZ. A permanent skilled job offer is now mandatory.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

My niece was one of the head engineers at SpaceX, and HP. She has an American citizenship. I'm a New Zealand citizen.

I offered sponsorship, and contacted every recruiting firm I could find in New Zealand.

One was nice enough to tell me the reality. COVID has brought chaos into the skilled immigrant space. 

They're are odd exceptions, like fruit pickers, mushroom farmers, and medical personnel, but that's it.

Mechanical engineers are critical to businesses. Unfortunately they are not critical to the New Zealand Government.

I can't speak about Australia, but they are many times larger than the NZ market, and the pay is better.

Personally I think New Zealand is a better place to live, but that's just me.

You may wish to avoid mining, or anywhere that's more than a few KM from the ocean.


----------

